# mortise and tenon marker gauge



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

i just made a mortise and tenon marking gauge.it so easy to make and very handy when you have to marking for mortise and tenon.please have a look i video upload 
mortise and tenon marking gauge - YouTube


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

*precision handsaw guide made from scrap wood*

i made precision handsaw guide from scrap wood which cut perfect 90 degree cut.
please check this youtube video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9TR1BwYIY0


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

samurai said:


> i made precision handsaw guide from scrap wood which cut perfect 90 degree cut.
> please check this youtube video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9TR1BwYIY0


This is a good one.

Thanks.


----------

